

Google down? Unpingable. - MediaBehavior
http://www.google.com/search?q=is%20google%20down&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

======
mrhenry
I can't access Gmail or Google Maps. Christ, do I have to use Bing now?

~~~
MediaBehavior
It's been a 30-minute learning from me... Realizing that bing or even
wikipedia can be valuable starting points for _some_ searches

------
MediaBehavior
Seems to have lasted only about an hour 4:30a-5:30a MDT.

